# عااااااااااااااااجل (1)



## عبود عبده عبود (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]( موجز أنباء المنتدى عن الأسبوع ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot](*) عدم أنفجار سيارة مُفخخة فى طريق عودة حوبو*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
(*) فى رقم قياسى جديد - أنباء عن قرب أغلاق موضوع لإيرينى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
(*) ظهور خادم البتول على مسرح الأحداث مرة أخرى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
(*) العصافير تغزو وكر أجمل مشرف حلو الشهير بــ " كُن معافى " *​​ *[FONT=&quot] 
(*) ظهور أمة فى تعليق منفرد على موضوع يتيم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
(*) أعضاء المنتدى كلهم أنضربوا وهم عيال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
(*) شلة بيسو يعتريها الفتور والكسل

[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*وإلى حضراتكم بعض التفاصيل 

*​ *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot](( عدم أنفجار سيارة مُفخخة فى طريق عودة حوبو ))​**​ *​​*[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]أستغاثت " حوبو " بأعضاء المنتدى ( معرفش لية ) وكتبت لأول مرة فى تاريخها فى قسم الأخبار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حيث تقمصت دور ( رامى قشوع ) فى الفيلم أياه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مُفدى الخبر يقول أن حوبو تقف ( وصط ) مجموعة عربيات وتناهى الى سمعها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن هناك سيارة ( منفوخة ) ومش عارفين يوجفوها – أخبرها بذلك مجموعة شوباب على راجل ساند على ( صور ) خرسان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى الفور أنتقل كل محبى حوبو الى الصلوات متضرعين الى الله أن ينقذ محبوبتهم الفريدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنتقل عبود الى اذاعة خارجية بوصلة ضحك لم تتوقف حتى كتابة هذا الخبر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
**********[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ( أنباء عن قرب أغلاق موضوع لإيرينى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فى رقم قياسى جديد يتوقع الأعضاء قرب أغلاق موضوع أجتماعى فتحته إيرينى منذ يومين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حيث بدأت فى التعليق على الأعضاء نفر نفر وشكلها مش هتجيبها البر كالعادة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن الجدير بالذكر أن إيرينى صاحبة الرقم القياسى فى المواضيع المحذوفة  فى تاريخ المنتديات العالمية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حيث حذف لها موضوع ( ريحته وحشة ) فى أقل من دقيقتان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وربما لم يتسن الوقت للأدارة حتى قراءته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
**********[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ظهور خادم البتول على مسرح الأحداث مرة أخرى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الفنان العالمى خادميتى روسيتى ...الشهير بـ " خادم البتول "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ظهر فى موضوع جديد حيث قام بمغازلة جميع العضوات كعادته عينى عينك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما قام أيضاً الفنان بطرح أسهاماته المتميزة من تعبيرات لغوية بديعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آثرت فى جميع الأعضاء حتى البُكاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الفنان الأشهر قد أختفى عن المنتدى فترة طويلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أحد الخُبثاء ( على درجة أسد أبيض ) رجح أن الفنان لم يتغيب أبداً عن المنتدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأستند فى أقواله على أنه كييف يعنى عرف ان نيفيان غيرت اسمها من حوالى شهر ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكييف عرف أن كنكة حوبو هى اللى حرقت البيضة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى كانت عبارة عن مشاركة فى موضوع يتعدى الــ 25 الف مشاركة !!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
**********[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( العصافير تغزو وكر أجمل مشرف حلو الشهير بــ " كُن معافى " )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فى سابقة جديدة وتطور ملحوظ أنتقل أجمل أخ حلو الشهير بأيموندد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من الحوارات الروحانية البديعة الى العصافير والغربان وابو مركوب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيما رجح المراقبون أن أيمن زهق وأتنفخ من كتر الرغى فقرر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن يُحلِق بطريقة جديدة فى سماء الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
**********[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ظهور أمة فى تعليق منفرد على موضوع يتيم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بعد غياب طال لسنوات ظهرت أمة مساعد نائب مدير أدراة المنتدى فى الرد على أحدى العضوات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن المعروف أن أمة أستخدمت أخيراً حقها فى الأنفزة حتى تستطيع ضبط واحضار [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل من تسول له نفسه أنه يحط مشاركة كدة وألا كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيما علق أحد المعلقين أن الخط المهزرز الذى تستخدمه أمة هو لأرعاب الأعضاء الجُدد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ذهب آخرون أنه ليس من عادتها بث الرعب فى النفوس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وان المسألة لا تعدو عن الأحتياج الى إيريال لظبط الأرسال  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
**********[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أعضاء المنتدى كلهم أنضربوا وهم عيال )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فى أحدى المواضيع الأنتقامية لنفس ذات العضوة المعروفة بــ " أم الولة "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أفسحت المجال لكل ( عيل ) من العيال يروى عن تجربته المريرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والموضوع بعنوان ( جرّس أهلك وافضح أمك )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حيث تبارى جميع الأعضاء فى أظهار معيلتهم دون أن يشعروا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وراحوا بمنتهى البراءة فى رواية ذكرياتهم عن طفولتهم التعيسة والضرب ع القفا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين أمتنعت صاحبة الموضوع أن تروى أى رواية ولو بسيطة عن طفولتها البائسة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
**********[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( شلة بيسو يعتريها الفتور والكسل )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد نجاح منقطع الأنقطاع فى مواضيع شلة بيسو بعنوان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فتيات منتصف الليل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حيث تبادلت العضوات المهتمات بالنميمة وسهر الفجرية الفضائح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فما بين شندوشتات البامية الساقعة ليلاً الى السمك البورى المشوى فجراً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الى أحرف متقطعة وواقعة ... لكنهن قررن التوقف فجأة حيث قيل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والعهدة على الراوى أن فيه عريس تقدم لآل بوند[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فتوقفت عن الأسترسال ريثما تطفش أهله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى تُردد الجملة السينمائية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الشهيرة [/FONT][/FONT]لفؤاد المهندس 
*​ *[FONT=&quot]من غير شنب ...من غير شنب

:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:
[/FONT]*​ 
​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*ابداع *
*الله ينور *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 ديسمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ابداع *
> *الله ينور *​


*إنت هون ... أفتكرتك هوناك ...شكراً *​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع 
واسلوبك جميل جدا 
ههههههههههههههههه
بس فطستنى من الضحك على 
موضوع حوبو ده  هههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> موضوع رائع
> واسلوبك جميل جدا
> ههههههههههههههههه
> بس فطستنى من الضحك على
> موضوع حوبو ده  هههههههههههه


*أنت مقرتش الأصل اللى كانت كاتبااه ؟؟
فاتك كتيرررررررررررررر
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 يا عبوووود مش كنت بستنجد بالاعضاء و مش كان قاصدى اخض حد--
 انا كنت  عايزا انقل لكم الخبر لايف من قلب الحدث-- ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا قولت عربيه منفخه يسلام وااااااو اكسيتينج-- ادفنشرز هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 لا بجد كنت عايزا انقل  الخبر لكم بسرعه-- و مكنتش حسى بخطر اصلا-- اينعم كل العربيات الى حواليا سابوا عربياتهم و قفلوها بالمفتاح و راحو وقفوا على الشارع الناحيا التانيا يصوروا العربيه ساعت الانفجار و فضلت انا لازقا فى الكرسى و قولت اقول لكم على الحدث فرش ههههههههههههههه مش كنت بيتنجد--

 بس سيبك انت موضوووع نكته ههههههههههههههههه مفيش فايده بردوا فوق روس بعض-- انت فاهمنى هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بس خلاص علشان قلبى هيقف من كتر الضحك 
ندخل على التعليق بقى *
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]


> *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT="][FONT="][FONT="][CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="](( عدم أنفجار سيارة مُفخخة فى طريق عودة حوبو ))​
> *


​


> *
> [/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> *[FONT="]أستغاثت " [COLOR=#006600]حوبو [/COLOR]" بأعضاء المنتدى ( معرفش لية ) وكتبت لأول مرة فى تاريخها فى قسم الأخبار[/FONT][/B][/SIZE][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> ...


​


> [/B]


[/FONT]*
بس ازاى مشوفتش الخبر ده كان فين صحيح 
علشان اروح اكمل ضحك هههههههه 
كنتى طلبتينى على القمر الصناعى يا حبو كنت جتلك فورا الزق فى الكرسى اللى جنبك علشان اشجعك ههههههههه 
*


> *[FONT="]( [COLOR=#0000CC]ظهور خادم البتول على مسرح الأحداث مرة أخرى [/COLOR])[/FONT][/B][/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=5][B][FONT="]
> الفنان العالمى خادميتى روسيتى ...الشهير بـ " خادم البتول "[/FONT]*
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مش قادرة ابطل ضحك 
اسكت انا بشوف منها ليلاتى حاجات عجيبة الشكل والطعم والرائحة 
دى يوميا قالبه ريحة الميل رنجة وملوحه 
انا حاسة ان طنط اتوحمت على رنجة وهى حامل فيها 

اما بقى بالنسبة للفتور والكسل 
شكلنا واخدين عين انما ايه عين عين يعنى مش غين 
بالزمة واحدة كل اللى يهمها فى العريس شنبه 
طب تقول دقنه كانت تبقى هينة شوية 
قال شنبه قال 
امه داعية عليه فى ليلة القدر اللى هياخدها 
اما بالنسبة للموضوع ككل يا استاذنا *
*روووووووووعة وده مش غريب عليك 
ضحكتنى من قلبى بجد وخرجتنى من حالة الكأبة اللى كنت فيها 
بس انا شايفة اسم الموضوع عاااااجل **1 **
معنى كدا انه فى اجزاء لعاجل ههههههه *
[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE]​[/CENTER]
[/CENTER]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2013)

> *[FONT="]( [COLOR=#0000CC]شلة بيسو يعتريها الفتور والكسل [/COLOR])[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]بعد نجح منقطع الأنقطاع فى مواضيع شلة بيسو بعنوان*​





> ​ *[FONT="]فتيات منتصف الليل [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]حيث تبادلت العضوات المهتمات بالنميمة وسهر الفجرية الفضائح *​




> ​
> ​
> *[FONT="]فما بين شندوشتات البامية الساقعة ليلاً الى السمك البورى المشوى فجراً[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> ...


*
احنا يعترينا الفتور والكسل؟
ازتحالة طبعا
قول الفطور والعسل اقولك ماشي:fun_lol:

انا سمعت كلمة عريس صح ولا سمعي تقل
هو فين هو فين:love34:






عريسسسس يابووي طخه بس متعوروش:new6:


مفيش عرسان ولاحاجه السوق باينله شاحح اليومين دول:new6:

الموضوع رائع
ومكتوب بشكل كوميدي يموت من الضحك بجد
فعلا ضحكت من قلبي علي كل الاخبار الخطشيرة اللي فيه

تسلم ايديك استاذي
ومستنين باقي العواجل في اقرب وقت عاجل





*​*
*


----------



## tamav maria (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]
***********​​ *[FONT=&quot]( العصافير تغزو وكر أجمل مشرف حلو الشهير بــ " كُن معافى " )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فى سابقة جديدة وتطور ملحوظ أنتقل أجمل أخ حلو الشهير بأيموندد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من الحوارات الروحانية البديعة الى العصافير والغربان وابو مركوب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيما رجح المراقبون أن أيمن زهق وأتنفخ من كتر الرغى فقرر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن يُحلِق بطريقة جديدة فى سماء الله [/FONT]*​ ​ 
[/QUOTE]

ههههههههههههههههههههه 
دا انا حصلي توهان من ساعة شوفت مواضيعه عن الطيور 
عماله اقول طب ليه وازاي وعشان ايه وايه السبب طيب فين المواضيع الروحيه هههههههههههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (4 ديسمبر 2013)

> *[FONT=&quot](*) أعضاء المنتدى كلهم أنضربوا وهم عيال*


لكل قاعدة استثناء
انااااااااا
ابقى راجع مصادرك يا محامينا الشهير:t30:[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (4 ديسمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> ***********​​ *[FONT=&quot]( العصافير تغزو وكر أجمل مشرف حلو الشهير بــ " كُن معافى " )*​





tamav maria قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> فى سابقة جديدة وتطور ملحوظ أنتقل أجمل أخ حلو الشهير بأيموندد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من الحوارات الروحانية البديعة الى العصافير والغربان وابو مركوب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيما رجح المراقبون أن أيمن زهق وأتنفخ من كتر الرغى فقرر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن يُحلِق بطريقة جديدة فى سماء الله [/FONT]*​ ​
> [/FONT]




ههههههههههههههههههههه 
دا انا حصلي توهان من ساعة شوفت مواضيعه عن الطيور 
عماله اقول طب ليه وازاي وعشان ايه وايه السبب طيب فين المواضيع الروحيه هههههههههههههههه[/QUOTE]
شكلة بقى مع حزب النور هههه
مع الدستور وضد السلام الوطنى هههه[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] ( أنباء عن قرب أغلاق موضوع لإيرينى )[/FONT]*​
> ​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> فى رقم قياسى جديد يتوقع الأعضاء قرب أغلاق موضوع أجتماعى فتحته إيرينى منذ يومين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حيث بدأت فى التعليق على الأعضاء نفر نفر وشكلها مش هتجيبها البر كالعادة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن الجدير بالذكر أن إيرينى صاحبة الرقم القياسى فى المواضيع المحذوفة  فى تاريخ المنتديات العالمية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حيث حذف لها موضوع ( ريحته وحشة ) فى أقل من دقيقتان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وربما لم يتسن الوقت للأدارة حتى قراءته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> **********[/FONT]*​


*​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]( أعضاء المنتدى كلهم أنضربوا وهم عيال )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> فى أحدى المواضيع الأنتقامية لنفس ذات العضوة المعروفة بــ " أم الولة "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أفسحت المجال لكل ( عيل ) من العيال يروى عن تجربته المريرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والموضوع بعنوان ( جرّس أهلك وافضح أمك )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حيث تبارى جميع الأعضاء فى أظهار معيلتهم دون أن يشعروا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وراحوا بمنتهى البراءة فى رواية ذكرياتهم عن طفولتهم التعيسة والضرب ع القفا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين أمتنعت صاحبة الموضوع أن تروى أى رواية ولو بسيطة عن طفولتها البائسة  [/FONT]*​


*
أنا ما كانش قصدى خالص : فضائح نهائى على فكرة
أنا طيبة :fun_lol: إنت عارف طبعا
بس أنا حبيت أشوف : هم المشرفين و المديرين و الزعيم إنضربوا و لا لأ:t17:
فقولت لو إنضربوا : مش هيشاركوا 
و لو ما إنضربوش : هيشاركوا فى الموضوع
و بكدة يبقى روك إنضرب :new6:
و دونا كمان :new6:
و أمة :smil15:
و صوت :fun_oops:
و فريدى 
و الدكتور يوحنا 
و كلللللللللللللللهههههههههههههههههم :2:
على فكرة أنا بعت لروك يشارك بس ما كاتبش حاجة 
يبقى 



















إنضرب :2:​*


----------



## bent el noor (4 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
موضوعك رائع وبجد فطست من الضحك .. انا مش باشارك كتير ، بس متابعه جيدة 
ربنا يعوضك ويفرح قلبك 
ومنتظرين باقى الاجزاء


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 ديسمبر 2013)

متابعة بغباوة برضه ها ^_^
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أنا ما كانش قصدى خالص : فضائح نهائى على فكرة
> أنا طيبة :fun_lol: إنت عارف طبعا
> بس أنا حبيت أشوف : هم المشرفين و المديرين و الزعيم إنضربوا و لا لأ:t17:
> ...


*أنباااااااااااااااااااء عن حذف مشاركة لإيرينى
إدعت صاحبة المشاركة أعلاه أن جزءاً من هذه المشاركة  قد تم حذفه بواسطة مقص الرقيب
 ولكن لا يوجد دليل على أدعائها 
ألا ان بعض المراقبين يرون أن الحذف لإيرينى هو أجراء إعتيادى روتينى جرى العرف به فى لوائح المنتدى

مادة (11) باب ( 3) 
يتولى مراقبة مشاركات العضوة إيرينى الشهيرة بــ ( أم الولة ) أثنان من المشرفين على درجة أصفر
ويتولى مراقبة مواضيعها أثنان من الأدارة بدرجة أورنج 
بالأضافة الى أى أصفر معدى أو مهوب ناحيتها 
وتُرفع التقارير بصفة يومية الى الزعيم  

هذا وقد قيل ...أن الأدارة بصدد التعاقد مع شركة حراسة خاصة
تتولى تركيب برنامج تنبيه .... إذ يرصد البرنامج المُزمع تركيبه 
مجرد تسجيل دخول العضوة أياها الى المنتدى
فيعطى جرس أنذار فى غرفة نوم الأدارة 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]وصلتنى كمية تقييمات أشكركم جميعا عليها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وقفت عند تقييم ( خادم البتول ) ألد صديق لى هنا فى المنتدى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الحقيقة يا صديقى أنى بانكشك وأستفزك للدخول فقط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بادعائى أنك تُغزال فتيات المنتدى الصغيرات... وهذا ليس صحيحاً أبداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الصحيح[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] هو أنك تُغازل أى أنثى تهوب ناحية مواضيعك بلا أستثناء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صغيرة ... كبير ... مابتعتقش  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسوة بمثلك الأعلى نزار قبانى ( رضى النسوة عنه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا باتعلم منك ياكااابير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
خاصة تلك المٌشاركة التى حلقت فيها مع أحداهن فى كوكب المريخ ...حيث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد موت أو لبس لون أسود أو حزن أو أفتقاد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل أنتقال وفرح وسعادة ومزيكة حسب الله للميت

[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*شكوة ضد المدعو عبود عبده عبود 
حيث قمنا نحن رورو ايهاب برفع قضية على المدعو 
لاستهتاره بجبمع مشاركات الموضوع 
وعدم الرد عليها ماعدا مشاركة ايرينى 
مما اغضب بعض المشاركين فى الموضوع 
هههههههههههههههه 
نوع من انواع النكش بردوا يا استاذنا 
*​


----------



## V mary (5 ديسمبر 2013)

[FONT*شكرا يا عوبد حاسة اني ولا كاني غبت عنكم عرفت كل الاخبار انت فعلا تحتل صفة كراسة الاول لملخصات المناهج​*"Arial Black"][/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شكوة ضد المدعو عبود عبده عبود
> حيث قمنا نحن رورو ايهاب برفع قضية على المدعو
> لاستهتاره بجبمع مشاركات الموضوع
> وعدم الرد عليها ماعدا مشاركة ايرينى
> ...


نكشة قصدي شكوة رقم 2
قررنا نحن
نحن اللي هو انا يعني :smile01
واثقه بوند
برفع قضية علي المدعو عبود عبده عبود
لأستهتاره في وضع التقيمات ولانه بيفرق بين المشاركات
لانه وضع لجميع المشاركين تقيمات
معادا كلا من المجني عليهم
1 واثقه بوند
2 رورو ايهاب
3 تماف ماريا
4 حبو اعدائكم
7 عبد يسوع المسيح
"احنا وقعنا من قعر القفه ولا ايه" : (
والحكم بعد المزاولة:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> نكشة قصدي شكوة رقم 2
> قررنا نحن
> نحن اللي هو انا يعني :smile01
> واثقه بوند
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا بفكر نحول القضية للمفتى وهو يتصرف فيها 
ايه رايك يا بوند 

ايون يا بنتى احنا ولاد البطة السودة *​


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2013)

لالالالالالا كده انتو دخلتو عرين الاسد
الاستاذ محامي وشاطر كمان 
القضيه خسرانه ...اكيد خسرانه
وهيطالب بالتعويضات ومش بعيد يحملكو مسؤوليه حادثة القطر الاخراني


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> نكشة قصدي شكوة رقم 2
> قررنا نحن
> نحن اللي هو انا يعني :smile01
> واثقه بوند
> ...



ههههههههههه
الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> لالالالالالا كده انتو دخلتو عرين الاسد
> الاستاذ محامي وشاطر كمان
> القضيه خسرانه ...اكيد خسرانه
> وهيطالب بالتعويضات ومش بعيد يحملكو مسؤوليه حادثة القطر الاخراني


طيب يرضيك يااستاذ هشام
نتكروت في التقيمات والردود

لالا المجني عليهم زعلانين اوي
وواخدين علي خاطشرهم:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> لالالالالالا كده انتو دخلتو عرين الاسد
> الاستاذ محامي وشاطر كمان
> القضيه خسرانه ...اكيد خسرانه
> وهيطالب بالتعويضات ومش بعيد يحملكو مسؤوليه حادثة القطر الاخراني


*هههههههههههههههههههههه 
هااااااااار اسووووح 
لا انا اقدر اقوم طابور محامين 
بس صحيح يمكن يعمل كدا ويسحبونا على القسم بتهمة 
طولة اللسان ههههههههه *


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب يرضيك يااستاذ هشام
> نتكروت في التقيمات والردود
> 
> لالا المجني عليهم زعلانين اوي
> وواخدين علي خاطشرهم:smile01​


*ايوووووووووووون انتى معايا يا بوند صح 
يلا بينا نعلن المقاطعة *


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب يرضيك يااستاذ هشام
> نتكروت في التقيمات والردود
> 
> لالا المجني عليهم زعلانين اوي
> وواخدين علي خاطشرهم:smile01​



مممممم بصراحه الغايب حجتو معاه 
يمكن في تفسير للامور 
ولا تنسي اساميكم في قلب الموضوع الاساسي


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*قررنا نحن رورو وواثقة بوند 
مقاطعة مواضيع الاستاذ عبود عبده عبود 
وحرمانه من قفة التقييمات اللى كنا بندهاله ههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ههههههههههه
> الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون


لالا بلاش الطيبة دي
حضرتك من المجني عليهم
يعني لازم نحوف شل
قصدي نشوف حل:smile01



> *ايوووووووووووون انتى معايا يا بوند صح
> يلا بينا نعلن المقاطعة *


يلا يابنتي
احسن احنا كرامتنا اتشبعترت اوي في المنتدي

دا انا كل الناس بتتمني  انها تقيمني اصلا:smile01​


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *قررنا نحن رورو وواثقة بوند
> مقاطعة مواضيع الاستاذ عبود عبده عبود
> وحرمانه من قفة التقييمات اللى كنا بندهاله ههههههه *​



قلبك ابيض يارورو 
شاوريلي على اي مشاركه وانا سداد 
الرصيد مفتوح مد ايدك واغرف


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يلا يابنتي
> احسن احنا كرامتنا اتشبعترت اوي في المنتدي
> 
> دا انا كل الناس بتتمني  انها تقيمني اصلا:smile01​


*طب يلا بينا يا بيبى من هنا 
انا هشيل قفة تقييماتى وانتى هاتى قفتك وتعالى ورايا 
اه انا همشى بس مش هسيب لهم التقييمات هخدهم معايا ههههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> مممممم بصراحه الغايب حجتو معاه
> يمكن في تفسير للامور
> ولا تنسي اساميكم في قلب الموضوع الاساسي


وهي حجتو دي جت لحد مشاركتنا واتحججت ولا ايه:smile01​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *قررنا نحن رورو وواثقة بوند
> مقاطعة مواضيع الاستاذ عبود عبده عبود
> وحرمانه من قفة التقييمات اللى كنا بندهاله ههههههه *​


جلست الرفعه:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> قلبك ابيض يارورو
> شاوريلي على اي مشاركه وانا سداد
> الرصيد مفتوح مد ايدك واغرف


*هههههههههههههههههه
 لا خلاص خلاص يا استاذى 
اعلنت المقاطعة ثم المقاطعة 
طب بالمناسبة دى بقى 
مفيش تقييم كدا ولاكدا:ura1:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 ديسمبر 2013)

> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 7 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 2)


يرضيكم ياحضرات المستشاريين يتعمل فينا كداهوت
يرضيكم​


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وهي حجتو دي جت لحد مشاركتنا واتحججت ولا ايه:smile01​
> جلست الرفعه:smile01​



وتهون عليكو العشره ...!!!!


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وهي حجتو دي جت لحد مشاركتنا واتحججت ولا ايه:smile01​
> جلست الرفعه:smile01​


:t11::t11::t11:

*يقطعك يابت كنت هزور وانا بشرب النسكافيه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> وتهون عليكو العشره ...!!!!


لا طبعا مش تهون
الا الاستاذ عبود:t23:

قلبي الروهيف دا اللي موديني في داهيه:smile01​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> :t11::t11::t11:
> 
> *يقطعك يابت كنت هزور وانا بشرب النسكافيه *​


المهم ان النكسافيه بخير:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا طبعا مش تهون
> الا الاستاذ عبود:t23:
> 
> قلبي الروهيف دا اللي موديني في داهيه:smile01​
> المهم ان النكسافيه بخير:smile01​



*رجعتى فى كلامك كاهون بالسرعة دى 
طب يلا عجلى شدك يوووووه شدى عجلك  بسرعة من هنا 
*​ *ايوووووون النسكافيه بخير متقلقيش 
مش مهم انا المهم هو هههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *رجعتى فى كلامك كاهون بالسرعة دى
> طب يلا عجلى شدك يوووووه شدى عجلك  بسرعة من هنا
> *​ *ايوووووون النسكافيه بخير متقلقيش
> مش مهم انا المهم هو هههههه
> *​


بيني وبينك خوفت الاستاذ عبود
يفرع علينا قضية يطيرنا من المنتدي
ومنلقيش منتدي يلمنا بعد كدا:smile01

ايون المهم المسكوفيه:act23:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بيني وبينك خوفت الاستاذ عبود
> يفرع علينا قضية يطيرنا من المنتدي
> ومنلقيش منتدي يلمنا بعد كدا:smile01
> 
> ايون المهم المسكوفيه:act23:​


*امال اتسحبتى من لسانك ليه هههههه 
اجرى يا خوافة :59:

*​


----------



## grges monir (6 ديسمبر 2013)

هو عبود   مش شافش العيال دى ولا اية
ولا شكلك بيعمللوك قضية زيى العجل زيى حلاوة العنتبلى ههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شكوة ضد المدعو عبود عبده عبود
> حيث قمنا نحن رورو ايهاب برفع قضية على المدعو
> لاستهتاره بجبمع مشاركات الموضوع
> 
> *​





V mary قال:


> [FONT*شكرا يا عوبد حاسة اني ولا كاني غبت عنكم عرفت كل الاخبار انت فعلا تحتل صفة كراسة الاول لملخصات المناهج​*"Arial Black"]





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> نكشة قصدي شكوة رقم 2
> قررنا نحن
> نحن اللي هو انا يعني :smile01
> واثقه بوند
> ...


*لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ
الا شلة بيسو .... بجد أنا آسف
لو لاحظتوا انى امبارح ما دخلتش غير خطف وبسرعة
وأضطريت أقفل فعلاً لظروف شغل 
اللى حصل ان إيرينى أشتكت لى بحذف جزء من مشاركتها فدخلت بسرعة أطيب خاطرها 
هروق بعد شوية .... وادخل أرد عليكم نفر نفر 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ
> الا شلة بيسو .... بجد أنا آسف
> لو لاحظتوا انى امبارح ما دخلتش غير خطف وبسرعة
> وأضطريت أقفل فعلاً لظروف شغل
> ...


يعني هو لازم يتحذفلنا جزء من مشاركة عشان تعبرنا وطيب خاطرنا  بتئييم ولا بكومينت ولا ايه:t33::smil12:



> *بجد أنا آسف*


لالالا يااستاذي العفو وكل العفو
احنا بس بننكش حضرتك مش اكتر
يعني مايصحش ابدا تعتذرلنا نهائي .​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (6 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يعني هو لازم يتحذفلنا جزء من مشاركة عشان تعبرنا وطيب خاطرنا  بتئييم ولا بكومينت ولا ايه:t33::smil12:
> 
> 
> لالالا يااستاذي العفو وكل العفو
> ...


:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *قصدك ايه يا استاذنا **بمغازلة البنات دى
> مين هما البنات **
> بس انا شايفة اسم الموضوع عاااااجل **1 **
> معنى كدا انه فى اجزاء لعاجل ههههههه *
> ​


*أسألى صابرة ...:t33::t33:
ايوة هيكون فيه أجزاء تانية ألف . شين . ألف 
*​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> عريسسسس يابووي طخه بس متعوروش:new6:
> مفيش عرسان ولاحاجه السوق باينله شاحح اليومين دول   ​



*ماهى سرعتك دى اللى بتطفش منك العرسان 
ليكو تقييم عندى بس مش هنا
لما تكملوا موضوعكم بتاع ( بنات منتصف الليل )
:t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ
> الا شلة بيسو .... بجد أنا آسف
> لو لاحظتوا انى امبارح ما دخلتش غير خطف وبسرعة
> وأضطريت أقفل فعلاً لظروف شغل
> ...


*ﻻ العفو يا استاذنا من غير اسف احنا بننكشك بس*
*بس ابقى خد بالك بقى بعد كدا هههههههه*
*بردوا هندخل كل مواضيعك ونغلس *
*حتى لو ماردتش هههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أسألى صابرة ...:t33::t33:
> ايوة هيكون فيه أجزاء تانية ألف . شين . ألف
> *​
> *ماهى سرعتك دى اللى بتطفش منك العرسان
> ...


*لينا تقيميين بقى مش واحد*

*مش معقول هنقسم التكييم بالنص*

*هههههههههه*​


----------

